# GSG Hosts 15th Annual Hank Granberry Charity Classic



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

This year, GSG is celebrating the 15th anniversary of the company’s annual Hank Granberry Golf Classic Tournament, which is a fund-raising event honoring Hank Granberry, father of GSG President Mark Granberry, who passed away of pancreatic cancer. It’s scheduled for 9 a.m. to 2 p.m. on Friday, Sept. 5, 2014, at the Stonebriar Fazio Resort in Frisco, Texas.

The event raises funds to benefit PanCAN (Pancreatic Cancer Action Network) and the Southwestern Medical Center, two organizations that are dedicated to pancreatic cancer research and treatment. To date, this event has collected more than $100,000. 

The event goodie bag, which all players receive, will contain commemorative anniversary logoed merchandise including a Nike polo golf shirt, an Ogio water cooler, a golf towel, a custom tumbler, and a $75 credit to a Titleist pro shop onsite at the golf course. As part of the awards dinner, a special 15th anniversary cake will serve as dessert. 

This deadline for this four-person scramble tournament is August 29. For more information, contact Lauren Mason at (214) 712-6232 or email [email protected] or visit www.gogsg.com.

Graphic Solutions Group offers equipment and supplies for the decorated apparel, signs and graphics, and electrical sign industries. For more information, contact the company at (800) 366-1776; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at www.GOGSG.com.


----------

